# Port O'Connor Tx Fishing



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice Tuna.....


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

they work great for lake belton hybrids....


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Nothing like nice topwater fish especially in a new boat! Keep the reports coming!


----------



## cwf2378 (Jun 27, 2013)

Anytide,

Taking the skiff out this evening on the lake so will try the top waters along with the Rooster Tails. the whites have been very active lately but maybe there will be a big ole hybrid hanging below waiting for a bigger bait. ;D


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i've done well in the spring with topwaters there, a few hybrids in the cooler then to kevins for brunch ,a race to the coast in the afternoon for some reds/ trout...
- got some strange looks down there cleaning reds/trout and HYBRIDS @ the cleaning tables...


----------

